# Can a Pro fit Madone be "relaxed" a bit?



## Lkdog (Oct 6, 2004)

Sorry for question if an ignorant one.
Am looking at a used Pro Fit Madone 5.2 to possibly buy.
I have test rode a Madone Performance fit and it felt pretty good straight out of the rack.

I am used to a slightly stretched out Lemond geometry on my present bike, but it had the stem reversed by the LBS to angle it up a bit.

*My question is that if the Pro Fit needs to be relaxed a bit -is that pretty easy or possible?
*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

You can add spacers and a stem to bring you up. The difference between the pro and performance is the head tube is about 3/4" taller. I had a 2008 madone pro fit and always felt to layed out for long rides. I bought a 2010 5.2 performance fit and put a 90mm stem with a 7 degree rise. If you like the performance better, find a performance frame. By time you lift the stem 3/4" to match the performance fit it looks high. You might try a shorter stem with 10 degree rise if you already have the bike.


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

Also be sure to check the saddle offset from the Bottom Bracket. If one saddle is further back than the other it can really make you feel stretched out.


----------



## Lkdog (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the comments.

Not sure if I like one more than the other. 

There are not nay PRO fits around for me to try.
I do kind of like being layed out a little sometimes, but really spend majority of time on the tops, or on my old Profile Aerobar.
I switch around to keep my hands/arms and back loose.Probably common in that way.

FWIW- I tried a Roubaix and it felt too upright for me.
Tarmac and Madone Performance fit was more like what I am used to with my Lemond Zurich setup now.


----------

